# Columbia "Military Model" luggage carrier (rack) straps



## Mercian (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi All,

Whilst I was researching the specification for the Columbia 'Military Model', (here)









						Columbia 'Military Model' Specifications | Military Bicycles
					

Hi All,  I've been working on some of the details of the Columbia 'Military Model' for a while now.   Below is a table for discussion (I'm sure I've made errors, or others here have better information) on the specification of the 'Military Model'. I'm happy to consider any changes that you...




					thecabe.com
				




one of the items I tried to find out more about was the straps for the luggage carrier. These are mentioned as 'web straps' with no other information. 

The only photo I have been able to find possibly showing these straps is this:






Measuring from my frame, and allowing for the straps to be doubled over, and for the loose ends, these appear to be roughly 45 inches long. Based on this I searched for a pair of original WW1 straps of this length  without much success.

However, I have found a supplier of reproduction pre WW1 US trouser belts which I though might do the job, and so I ordered some to see. (Usual disclaimer: I have no connection with the seller).




Photo Credit: What Price Glory.





__





						US Pre-WWI Trouser Belt | What Price Glory
					

Reproduction Mills web trouser belt for US Army uniforms.




					onlinemilitaria.net
				




I ordered two 48 inch long belts, which have arrived and I think will do the job well. 

As can be seen, like the original trouser belts, they have a 1904 patent date on the buckle, the strap tip is marked US QMD, with the other side marked with the Mills Equipment Co. Bullet logo. Originals also have the Mills logo stamped in ink on the webbing, which these don't, but that's a minor thing. The webbing itself is good quality.

I hope this is useful if you are looking for these yourself.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Oct 31, 2020)

Hello Adrian;
I would have gone  on other rusksack straps or other aditional, your analysis is not bad, i wouldn't have thought of trouser belt.
What Price Glory do very beautiful things, i know well 
Regards;
Serge


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2020)

Nice


----------

